# How do you make unsmudged glass for pictures



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

As you can see here I have some very obvious fingerprints that I didn't see when takeing the picture. What solution do you use to clean the outside of the glass off? I am wary of useing much of anything on the tank so want to know what is used to create the crystal clean glass I don't see  in so many good tank photos.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I personally use a mixture of white vinegar and water. In fact I use that same thing on all the glass in my house.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've always used regular window cleaner, even on open top tanks. Don't spray it directly on the glass but on a cloth or paper towel to lessen the chance of any of the product getting in the tank. I've never had any issues with this.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

One that I've done is just use a damp cloth to wipe it down. I haven't had too many problems with streaking.

Otherwise...you've gotten two good answers already


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya Im with Mike on this one...I usually just wipe them down with water and a rag..


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Use distilled or RO water to dampen a rag. That way you won't get minerals crusting up your view either.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Windex on tissue paper works for me.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

After cleaning the glass I like to polish it with a crumpled up newspaper. Learned that trick years ago detailing cars. The newsprint is a super fine abrasive, removes any streaks that my be left behind from cleaning.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

After cleaning the glass I give it a good waxing with a automotive carnauba paste wax. it keeps it cleaner longer.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

gnatster said:


> After cleaning the glass I like to polish it with a crumpled up newspaper. Learned that trick years ago detailing cars. The newsprint is a super fine abrasive, removes any streaks that my be left behind from cleaning.


I knew about this trick, but always wondered why it worked....npw I know


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I use windex and paper towels.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Use windex and a wash cloth. I've heard using warm water and a cloth works as well too.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I use tap water and a squeegee works well.


----------

